# Tombstones stolen to build house



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.aroundglobe.net/2010/01/man-builds-himself-house-of-tombstones.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know why anyone would risk arousing the ire of the dead by stealing their tombstones, even if they do make for good sturdy building materials.

I guess it could have been worse, though. He might have sold them for kitchen countertops.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Never ceases to amaze me the things that people steal. I really like the picture accompaning the article


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooohhh! I like the idea of kicten counter tops. Not stolen ones. The ones they make boo-boos on and can't use. Wouldn't it be so cool to have a kitchen island made of some?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Last year, a woman in a predominantly black neighborhood decided to rip up her patio. Turns out ALL the paver stones are gravestones from early 1800's. It used to be a black cemetery(a previoulsy unknown one )which is rare around here, AND all the tombstones are in pristine conditon cuz they were upside down. My question is: you dont NOTICE that the "pavers" are gravestone shaped?
My grandmother's farm used to have an old tombstone as the step we used to get into the house. There was a family plot from 1700's that was raided for the "step"...now it's all plowed under. No one could rememebr where the cemetery was and the property was sold & developed....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, Deb, that sounds like the plot of a movie I once saw.....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know why anyone would risk arousing the ire of the dead by stealing their tombstones, even if they do make for good sturdy building materials.
> 
> I guess it could have been worse, though. He might have sold them for kitchen countertops.


i think making a tombstone coffee table would be cool...not out of a stolen tombstone but fashion one yourself....would make great conversation piece


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i think making a tombstone coffee table would be cool...not out of a stolen tombstone but fashion one yourself....would make great conversation piece


There you go - an idea for your first prop of the year. Get crackin' now


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A friend of mine lives in the boonies, and there is a very old cemetery FULL of every kind of tombstone from every age..I like that there are tiny ones, HUGE ones: everything. I keep trying to convince My Man that since it is pretty neglected, no one would NOTICE if I took one or two and borrowed them for October....I would put them back when I was done! So, far, he has me convinced I would get fried either by a ghoul or God. I think it would be a good way to test out the whole "Divine retribution" concept...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that's asking for some trouble, Deb:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Roxxxxyyyyy..they have the CUTEST lil shirt box sized stones from the 1840's!! 
Awww... I want one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll go light a candle for you, Deb


----------

